# First pollen



## bob393 (Aug 4, 2015)

I see my bees bringing in a lime green pollen. Anyone know what it might be? I'm in the north east but I don't think there is much skunk cabbage around me.


----------



## COAL REAPER (Jun 24, 2014)

I saw the same the other day for the first time. I am going to call it a pale lime green though. i think it is hazel. skunk cabbage is more yellow. we had that the last week of February. some of the maples are an olive color, but this looked brighter.


----------



## bob393 (Aug 4, 2015)

I never thought of Hazel and pail lime green is a good name for it. They don't seem to have much of it, 
I mean there baskets aren't as full as you see in the summer when they kind of fall onto the porch.

Thanks, I was stumped and all my reference books are set up so you need to know what your looking befor
you can look it up, go figure.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Here it's from the box elder that's blooming now. There is a lot of box elder up your way too. 
Elm has similar pollen color but it's not blooming yet.
Our hazel bloom has ended and the flowers are falling.


----------



## bob393 (Aug 4, 2015)

Box Elder, I didn't think that was blooming yet.

Thanks


----------



## Hickory Point Hollow (Mar 23, 2017)

I found an awesome chart on Wikipedia that has color coded pollen with plant species - for example the other day I noticed an intense red pollen being brought in - it was henbit - never knew.


----------



## bob393 (Aug 4, 2015)

I saw that chart, very informative. I wish I knew more about this, I'm learning..

Forsythia is just passing, Pear is in full bloom, and Dandelions are just starting to come in.

Magnolia and Cherry are just ending too.


----------



## COAL REAPER (Jun 24, 2014)

you will be a botanist before you know it bob!


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

bob393 said:


> I see my bees bringing in a lime green pollen. Anyone know what it might be? I'm in the north east


The timing is correct for Speckled Alder. I've always called it olive green, but I guess it could be lime. They grow in the same places as Pussy Willow. Bloom a bit earlier. From just before Silver Maple to just after Pussy Willow starts.


----------



## bob393 (Aug 4, 2015)

COAL REAPER said:


> you will be a botanist before you know it bob!


I would be happy just to get a handle on it. 
My only goal is to accurately judge a nectar or pollen dearth so I can be more efficient at feeding the girls.
I really hate to waste money even if makes me feel good, there not pets you know.



Michael Palmer said:


> The timing is correct for Speckled Alder. I've always called it olive green, but I guess it could be lime. They grow in the same places as Pussy Willow. Bloom a bit earlier. From just before Silver Maple to just after Pussy Willow starts.


Actually I saw an olive green pollen just after the lime green pollen, I was calling it avocado but potato, patato. I'm guessing Speckled Alder and Box Alder are completely different since Box Alder is actually a Maple but are there bloom times similar?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

bob393 said:


> Actually I saw an olive green pollen just after the lime green pollen, I was calling it avocado but potato, patato. I'm guessing Speckled Alder and Box Alder are completely different since Box Alder is actually a Maple but are there bloom times similar?


Yes, Speckled Alder and Box *Elder* are different species.


----------

